# To: Mrs Mason



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Hi, I really wasn't trying to be rude when I asked about the Paxil but I have a problem similar to yours and I take Inderal which regulates blood pressure and pulse--although it does tend to make them stay pretty low which, in your case, may not be the thing for you!! But, I have been through lots of testing for my heart/BP and have never heard of a doctor prescribing Paxil for that!! I really think you need to ask your doctor some very specific questions such as what exactly do you think the benefit of this drug will be for me in terms of preventing fainting spells and controlling BP and pulse. If you are not happy with his answer, look for a new doctor. I know, I always hate it when people tell me that because there is always so much expense involved but, you have to look out for number one--because no one else will!! Good luck and let me know what you find out.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Donna,I was not offended at all. As a matter of fact, I was glad you said that, because that is how I was feeling. I think this is ludicrous!! Thank you for your concern, I am calling the doctor tomorrow, and I am going to make a stink until I am satisfied!







I feel there are FAR too many side effects to Paxil, it is addictive, and I just feel like there are too many other options than to jump immediately to an anti-depressant that carries life-altering side effects with it. I just feel like this is nuts!







Thank you for validating my own concerns!~Mrs. Mason PS. My problem with bp and heart rate is that my brain allows my blood pressure to drop too low, and then I pass out. I may have forgotten to say that earlier.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

yeh, I definitely don't think that Paxil is the drug for you. And don't let anyone tell you that it is not addictive, because IT IS!!!!! I'm not against taking an addictive substance if it is CLINICALLY PROVEN to help my condition but I don't want to be experimented on and I'm sure you don't either!! Good luck and let me know how it turns out!


----------

